# Nyererei not spawning?



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I have a group of 2m 5f P.Nyererei ruti is. in a 120 gallon tank. I have had them since they were about 1.5 inches and they are now 3-4.5 inches long. They have never spawned and I cant figure out why. I thought it might be something with the water but every thing checks out. I even added a group of P. red fin piebalds in the tank with them and had one holding the next day! And these guys are onyl 1.5 to 2inches long. The male nyererei are constantly chasing the females and displaying but they want nothing to do with them. Any suggestions? I have changed up the rock work, the two males have their own separate territories and I have tried species only tank and a community tank and got nothing from these stbborn females.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

i have had the same thing happen with other species. it may have somthing to do with female dominance, i have found it helpfull to remove the fish i wanted to spawn to a diffrent tank and seperate the sex and alternate a single male for short periods, if they spawn great. then i would place them all back togather, or remove them from the tank and make two seperate groups, 1 male 2 female 1 male three female. these things have worked for me but you never know?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I will have to try it out once I find an open tank. It may be the excuse I was looking for to buy another. I actually had 5m/5f but I just sold 3 males hoping that would stop the aggression with males and the hope that the remaining two would focus on breeding. They still fight once and awhile and they are always trying to breed but the females ignore them. I have noticed the biggest female chase away one of the males but she hides from the other. She may be trying for the dominant spot which would probably interupt the breeding process. I may just try and remove her for awhile.


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

good luck!!!


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi Raff,

Something I remark regularly , is that after given some special food , female breed more easily,
either frozen but better with fresh food!

Eg In Belgium we eat mussels with chips ( french fries potatoes) !
Sometimes, I give some cooked mussel coat ( the tender soft part) , but I think other food like mashed shrimp can work, but each time good quality food ( with as little preservative components) or use more classical Artemias or Drosophila!

Seeyou and be patient (all will succeed as time goes)!


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestion mapyru. I did try it recently. I increased feeding of frozen brine shrimp, piruluna brine shrimp, daphnia and blood worms. After feeding this to my vic's for three days I ended up with two P. red fin piebald's holding eggs and one Haplochromis Dayglow female holding eggs. I also lowered the temeture a little which seems to help spark breeding. Everything seems to work for all my vic's except the nyererei.


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Then try this (if possible) , it works fine at my side , I increment the number of females , try tho have as much females with their own territory zone, and only one male!
I remembered that from 1/8 ratio , I got sometimes 5 females at the same time breeding!
Do you have pictures of the females and males !

Bye and see you,


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas but I guess the females finally gave in. I was going to split the group today but when I went to feed them yesterday I found a female nyererei with a mouth full of eggs!


----------



## mapyru (Aug 15, 2008)

Good :thumb: =D>


----------



## fishyslc (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a fish that looks identical to the picture you have on your profile. I was told when I bought it that is was a Half Crimson, but through reseach I believe that it is Nyererei (Ruti Island). Are Half Crimson and Nyererei the same thing? Or is it a common name?


----------



## RAFF (Apr 27, 2007)

I have never kept half crimson but I believe they are a different type of nyererei. The half crimsons I have seen had alot more red of the upper half of the body. The ruti island of the almosteven mix of red, blue and yellow in between.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Nyererei have the red on the top of the body just below the dorsal fins. Half Crimson is a common name so it could be almost anything. Most of the fish I've seen sold as half crimson are P. sp "rock kribensis" (with the red on the bottom fron of the body.)

Kevin


----------

